# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  مشکل اجرا نشدن apache در xampp

## farahani1

سلام دوستان . من هنوز مشکل run  نشدن apache را دارم . همهی راه حل های شما را اجرا کردم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم  :گریه:  . اگر کسی راهحل جدیدی داره بهم بگه لطفا".

----------


## rapidpich

اون کاری که بت گفتم رو کردی؟

----------


## saeid99

سلام...
یه نگاه کن ببین موقعی که * xampp*  رو فعال میکنی همزمان *iis* هم فعال نباشه ؟
چون در یه لحظه دو تا برنامه نمیتونن از پورت 80 استفاده کنن (تا جایی که من میدونم )
آنتی ویروست چیه؟اگه nod32 هست firewall رو آف کن ..
اگه نشد فایروال ویندوز رو هم آف کن ایشاالله که جواب بده ..

----------


## mahmood3d

سلام
این مشکل بعد از نصب SQL Server 2008 به وجود میاد و این هم به خاطر سرویسی هست که هنگام نصب SQL Server اجرا می شود و پورت 80 را اشغال می کند.
برای حل این مشکل باید سرویس SQL Server Reporting Services رو Stop کنید بعد آپاچی رو فعال کنید.

----------


## pashaie

تو فایل httpd.conf 
کد 
Listen 80
به 
Listen 8080
تغییر بده، ببین اجرا می شه یا نه
اگه اجرا شد، از این به بعد آدرس لوکال هاست شما می شه:
http://localhost:8080/

----------


## Keramatifar

سلام
خانم فراهانی
من چک کردم و متوجه شدم که شما هنگام نصب xamp گزینه Portable رو برای آپاچی انتخاب کردید. برای درست کردنش از فولدر xamp فایل setup_xampp رو اجرا کنید و گزینه 2 (Relocate Xamp) رو انتخاب کنید و همون اول وقتی پرسید :
Should I make a portable XAMP without drive letters? 
گزینه n رو انتخاب کنید ...
موفق باشید

----------


## hamidcorsa

سلام دوستان
من هم این مشکل رو دارم و تمام راه حل هایی که شما دوستان گفتید انجام دادم، نشد که نشد
چطوری میتونم آدرس یه پورت دیگه رو بدم. در ضمن ویندوز من ویستا هستش.
ممنون میشم اگر کسی راهنمایی کنه چون بد جوری رفته روی اعصابم

تصویر پیغامی که در شروع نصب داده میشه رو براتون گذاشتم.



در موقع نصب آپاچی هم این پیغام رو میده:

----------


## binboy

سلام
احتمال زیاد پورت 80 شما درگیره.
اگر زمپ را نصب کردی تو کنترل پنلش روی دکمه پورت-چک کلیک کن تا ببینی که پورت 80 توسط برنامه های دیگه اشغال شده یا نه اگر شده که اونها رو ببند و از استفاده زمپ لذت ببر اگر نه مشکلت جای دیگست. شاید نصب اشتباه

----------


## vimax65

اینها را چک کنید یکی از این ها هست:
firewall را غیر فعال کنید و سیستم را از دوباره نصب کنید
از دوباره از سایت apachefriends آخرین نسخه رو دانلود و نصب کنید
احتمالا سرور آپاچی شما توسط برنامه ای دیگه مشغول هست و xampp نمی تونه بهش دسترسی داشته باشه
حالا یا چند نوع لوکال ساز دارین شما یا اینکه iis نصبه و قاطی شده ...از کنترل پانل چک کنید...اگر نه ممکن هست نرم افزاری مثله Skype استفاده کرده باشید که از پورت 80 شما داره استفاده میکنه و از اون نرم افزار و آپشنش اونو غیرفعال می کنین
از منوی start گزینه run تایپ کنید cmd بعد توش telnet 127.0.0.1 80 وارد و enter
- اگر صفحه خالی بود یعنی توسط برنامه ای دیگه ای پورت 80 شما در اختیار گرفته شده
- اگر صفحه خالی نبود می تونید پورت روتر رو عوض کنین

----------


## hamidcorsa

دوستان ممنونم از اینکه راهنمایی کردید، ولی من خودم میدونم که پورت 80 مشغوله، دستی هم که پورت آپاچی رو عوض میکنم بازم نمیشه.




> از منوی start گزینه run تایپ کنید cmd بعد توش telnet 127.0.0.1 80 وارد و enter


 این دستور هم اجرا نمیشه تو سیستم من
راه دیگه ای نیست که بشه پیدا کرد پورت 80 توسط چه برنامه ای مشغوله؟

----------


## hamidcorsa

مشکل حل شد
نسخه 1.7.2 رو که نصب کردم درست شد همه چیز :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مريم دات

بايد به اين فولدر    بري    C:\xampp\apache\conf 
سپس فايل httpd.conf رو باز كني
در جايي كه نوشته Listen 80 
پورت 80 را به 81 تغيير دهي
چون پورت 80 توسط IIS اشغال است بدين ترتيب پورت 81 را به حشزاث اختصاص مي دهي
حال براي ديدن صفحه localhost  بايد  در IE  بنويسيhttp:\\localhost:81

----------


## HMRamezanali

سلام
من در راستای همین مشکل می خواستم ببینم فایل httpd.conf رو با چی باید باز کرد؟
با note pad میشه؟

----------


## mhmodroz

دمتون گرم.




> بايد به اين فولدر    بري    C:\xampp\apache\conf 
> سپس فايل httpd.conf رو باز كني
> در جايي كه نوشته Listen 80 
> پورت 80 را به 81 تغيير دهي
> چون پورت 80 توسط IIS اشغال است بدين ترتيب پورت 81 را به حشزاث اختصاص مي دهي
> حال براي ديدن صفحه localhost  بايد  در IE  بنويسيhttp:\\localhost:81

----------


## alicss

> بايد به اين فولدر    بري    C:\xampp\apache\conf 
> سپس فايل httpd.conf رو باز كني
> در جايي كه نوشته Listen 80 
> پورت 80 را به 81 تغيير دهي
> چون پورت 80 توسط IIS اشغال است بدين ترتيب پورت 81 را به حشزاث اختصاص مي دهي
> حال براي ديدن صفحه localhost  بايد  در IE  بنويسيhttp:\\localhost:81


خدا خیرت بده 2 روزه 100 تا مقاله و کلیپ آموزشی دیدم-نشد که نشد-همینی که گفتی شد.فقط listen  رو باید تغییر داد نه بقیه چیزای دیگه رو-توی کلیپا بود نمیدونم چیزای دیگم رو عوض کنید.بازم میگم خدا خیرت بده.

----------


## didaniha

من همه این کارهارو کردم .... اما بازم نمیشه :(

----------


## didaniha

بعد از کلی انگولک کاری
یه لحظه استارت خورد آپاچی اما بعدش دوباره استوپ شد :|
چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اه اعصابم خرد شده
از ظهره دارم باش ور میرم و اینور اونروم
یکی کمک کنه :((

----------


## a_ahmadi

> بعد از کلی انگولک کاری
> یه لحظه استارت خورد آپاچی اما بعدش دوباره استوپ شد :|
> چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اه اعصابم خرد شده
> از ظهره دارم باش ور میرم و اینور اونروم
> یکی کمک کنه :((


 احتمالاً از نسخه جديد استفاده مي كنيد.
از نسخه 1.7.4 استفاده  و مشكل بالا نخواهيد داشت.

----------


## ehsan_296

> تو فایل httpd.conf 
> کد 
> Listen 80
> به 
> Listen 8080
> تغییر بده، ببین اجرا می شه یا نه
> اگه اجرا شد، از این به بعد آدرس لوکال هاست شما می شه:
> http://localhost:8080/


ممنون . مشکلم حل شد

----------


## rostam256

آقا دمت گرم مرده بودیم بابا ... خیلی حال دادی

----------


## leberman

درود
من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم ولی موقعی که پورت رو تغییر میدید باز هم ممکنه اپاچی استارت نشه که 2دلیل داره یکی اینکه یا شما دو xampp دارید یا اینکه مشکل از کش xampp هست.
اگر دو xampp دارید یکیشون رو پاک کنید اگر باز اپاچی استارت نشد در قسمت error_log نگاه کنید مثلا زده mysql از اینجا نمیتونه فراخوانی بشه " Found Path: C:\localhost2\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe --defaults-file=c:\localhost2\xampp\mysql\bin\my.ini mysql " در اینجا یک پوشه به نام مثلا اینجا localhost2 هست شما یه پوشه به نام localhost2 میسازید و محتویات xampp رو داخلش کپی میکنید که استارت میشه.
در صورتی که دوباره استارت نشد اگر از ویندوز 7 استفاده میکنید روی آیکون xampp  راست کلیک کنید و بعد properties رو بزنید در تب compatibility تیک Run this program as an adminstrator رو بزنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## nillofarabi

مرسی از راهنمایی تون یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## Mostaan

سلام به همه دوستان و تشکر از راهنماییاشون.
من هم امروز به همچین مشکلی خوردم :افسرده:  هم easyphp هم xampp رو نصب کردم اما هیچکدومشون آپاچی رو اجرا نمیکردن!!!! easyphp که خودش میگفت مشکل از فایل httpd.conf هست. هیچی منم اومدم گوگلو باز کردم و حالا بگرد دنبال اینکه کیا با این فایل به مشکل خوردن و واسه چی! که مطالب زیادی از جمله همین تاپیک پیدا کردم.
طبق راهنمایی های دوستان با اینکه iis نصب نبود اما بازم فایلو ویرایش کردم listen رو تغییر دادم نشد :ناراحت:  
حتی eset smart security م رو کلا پاک کردم که اصلا فایروال نداشته باشم و خیالم راحت باشه مشکل از فایروال نیست اما بازم حل نشد :ناراحت: 
هرکاری بگی کردم... غیر ازینجا ده تا سایت دیگم دیدم اما هیچکدوم هیچ کدوم ازین کارا به نتیجه نرسید... :گریه: 

تا اینکه ...... از استک اورفلو این صفحه رو پیدا کردم ...  
*Error in Configuration File EasyPHP and WAMP not working*

آی خدا خیرشون بده واقعا :لبخند:  چارساعته الاف این آپاچی شدم!!!!!
آقا شاید شمام مشکلتون مثل منه :لبخند:  نصب نبودن .net framework 3.5

قبل ازینکه هیچکدوم از کارای گفته شده و راهنمایی های دوستان رو انجام بدید حتما چک کنید که آیا net framework 3.5 رو سیستمون نصبه یا نه؟ اگه نصب بود دیگه حتما مشکل با کارایی که دوستان گفتن قابل حله.

مشکل من فقط همین بود!!! :لبخند:  :لبخند: 

ممنون از همه دوستان و زحمتاشون.
راستی اگه دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 سرویس پک 1 رو هم بعد نسخه اصلیش نصب کنید بهتره. و شاید نصب نبودن microsoft C++‎ redistributable هم باعث ایجاد این مشکل بشه.

----------


## masoudrad1

دستت درد نکنه Mostaan جان.

----------


## sadegh_123

نوشته شده توسط *مريم دات*  

 				بايد به اين فولدر    بري    C:\xampp\apache\conf 
سپس فايل httpd.conf رو باز كني
در جايي كه نوشته Listen 80 
پورت 80 را به 81 تغيير دهي
چون پورت 80 توسط IIS اشغال است بدين ترتيب پورت 81 را به حشزاث اختصاص مي دهي
حال براي ديدن صفحه localhost  بايد  در IE  بنويسي

با سلام 
منم این مشکل دارم زمپ اومد بالا اما برنامه های منو مث ورد پرس رو بالا نمیاره ؟؟
Error: Apache shutdown unexpectedly.
This may be due to a blocked port, missing dependencies,
improper privileges, a crash, or a shutdown by another method.
Press the Logs button to view error logs and check
the Windows Event Viewer for more clues
If you need more help, copy and post this
entire log window on the forums

----------


## Majid730

> بايد به اين فولدر    بري    C:\xampp\apache\conf 
> سپس فايل httpd.conf رو باز كني
> در جايي كه نوشته Listen 80 
> پورت 80 را به 81 تغيير دهي
> چون پورت 80 توسط IIS اشغال است بدين ترتيب پورت 81 را به حشزاث اختصاص مي دهي
> حال براي ديدن صفحه localhost  بايد  در IE  بنويسيhttp:\\localhost:81


این کار را انجام دادم درست شد

----------


## alibabayan

سلام

بنده این مشکلو دارم

10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     Problem detected!
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     Port 80 in use by ""d:\xampp\apache\bin\httpd.exe" -k runservice" with PID 1624!
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     Apache WILL NOT start without the configured ports free!
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     You need to uninstall/disable/reconfigure the blocking application
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     or reconfigure Apache and the Control Panel to listen on a different port
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     Problem detected!
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     Port 443 in use by ""d:\xampp\apache\bin\httpd.exe" -k runservice" with PID 1624!
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     Apache WILL NOT start without the configured ports free!
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     You need to uninstall/disable/reconfigure the blocking application
10:59:09 ق.ظ  [Apache]     or reconfigure Apache and the Control Panel to listen on a different port

چطور میتونم این مشکل رو حل کنم!؟

وقتی هم که در مرورگر localhost میزنم تو نت سرچ میکنه به جای اینکه لوکال رو باز کنه...

----------


## alibabayan

ببخشید
الان که تو آدرس بار http://localhost رو وارد میکنم Server Not Found میده

----------


## hamedarian2009

پورت 80 احتمالا توسط یه برنامه در حال استفاده هست برنامه هایی که خودم باهاشون این مشکلو داشتم Skypeو  Team Viewer و MS SQL Server بودن که میتونید از این لینک برای حل مشکلتون استفاده کنید

----------


## mortez123

> بايد به اين فولدر    بري    C:\xampp\apache\conf 
> سپس فايل httpd.conf رو باز كني
> در جايي كه نوشته Listen 80 
> پورت 80 را به 81 تغيير دهي
> چون پورت 80 توسط IIS اشغال است بدين ترتيب پورت 81 را به حشزاث اختصاص مي دهي
> حال براي ديدن صفحه localhost  بايد  در IE  بنويسيhttp:\\localhost:81


دمتون داغ، اما برای این که تو آدرس، پورت 81 رو هم وارد نکنی باید قسمت Listen 12.34.56.78:80 دوباره پورت 80 رو به 81 تغییر بدی
پس برای دیدن صفحه بعد از این کار همون localhost بنویسی، من این کارو کردم شد.
راستی یه مطلب دیگه این که یا یوزرتون رو به adminstrator  تغییر بدی یا برنامه رو run as adminstrator کنی که بعضی وقتا با وجود adminstrator کردن یوزر مشکل حل نمیشه و باید run as adminstrator بزنی، این مشکلو من هم دارم، برا همین گفتم
اینم بگم که این راه حتما جواب میده
ولی میتونید این دستورو تو cmd بزنید
_iisreset/stop
با آین کار iss که از پورت 80 استفاده می کنه بسته میشه
_حتما هم cmd رو run as adminstrator کنید وگرنه نمیشه و خطا میده
اما دو تا مشکل داره، این که تو کامپیوتر بعضیا به خاطر مشکلاتی cmd اجرا نمیشه و این که باید بعد ری استارت کامپیوتر، دوباره همین کارو بکنی

----------


## mortez123

ببخشید
الان که تو آدرس بار http://localhost رو وارد میکنم Server Not Found میده
 عکس های ضمیمه*نباید تو آدرس localhost.com بزنی که. فقط همون localhost تنها. احتمالا وقتی آدرسو میزنی بعدش ctrl+enter میزنی. فقط اینترو بزن*

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

اول شما در cmd دستور netstat -a رو بزنین
اگه مشغول بود برین یه پورت دیگه رو به xamp اختصاص بدین.

----------


## mina.yazdani2014

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت کاربران محترم
دوستان من یه سایت با جوملا طراحی کرده بودم و روی هاست بود و در حال نصب یه افزونه روی جوملا بودم که دکمه ی کنسل رو زدم. حالا قسمت پنل مدیریت جوملای من دچار مشکل شده و بالا نمیاد ولی خود سایت بالا میاد.
وقتی پنل مدیریت جوملا رو باز میکنم این ارور رو به من میده:
*Fatal error*:  Call to a member function set() on a non-object in */home/public_html/administrator/components/com_login/controller.php* on line *31*

ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## TINA SAFAEE

از کجا میشه فهمید 2  xampp  روی سیستم نصب ؟ چون درcontrol paneln  چیزی پیدا نمی کنم !

----------


## naghme741

سلام دوستان قبلا برنامه xampp را نصب کرده بودم ولی به دلیل مشکلی uninstalش کردم الان که نصبش میکنم  apache و mysql برنامه run نمیشه
تموم کارایی که گفتید مثه عوض کردن پرت ها و نصب چند xampp دیگه انجام دادم ولی نشد که نشد
چند روزه تمام مقالات و اموزشها را دنبال کردم تا درست بشه ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
خواهش میکنم یه راهنمایی دیگه بکنید

----------


## ealvandi

مشکل من حل شد.  xamp رو با run as administrator اجرا کنید

----------


## mebexe

با سلام
منم همین مشکل رو داشتم 



9:05:35 AM  [Apache] 	Attempting to start Apache service...
9:05:35 AM  [Apache] 	Problem detected!
9:05:35 AM  [Apache] 	Port 443 in use by ""C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-hostd.exe" -u "C:\ProgramData\VMware\hostd\config.xml"" with PID 3528!
9:05:35 AM  [Apache] 	Apache WILL NOT start without the configured ports free!
9:05:35 AM  [Apache] 	You need to uninstall/disable/reconfigure the blocking application
9:05:35 AM  [Apache] 	or reconfigure Apache and the Control Panel to listen on a different port




اینجا دیگه پورت 80 مشکل ساز نبود و ssl port مشکل ساز بود که خودش نوشته توسط نرم افزار VM Ware  درگیره 
به این هم توجه کنید
اگه لازم شد یا این پورت رو تغییر بدین یا نرم افزار VMWARE رو از تو سرویس های ویندوز ببندید
ویندوز 10 دارم و  xampp 3.2.2

----------


## sahand2

کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه این مشکل رو چگونه میتونم رفع کنم؟ هنگام اجرای زمپ  از طریق هارد اکسترنال با این خطا مواجه میشم.
لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید 
Initializing Control Panel 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] Windows Version: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32-bit 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] XAMPP Version: 5.6.21 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] Control Panel Version: 3.2.2 [ Compiled: Nov 12th 2015 ] 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] You are not running with administrator rights! This will work for 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] most application stuff but whenever you do something with services 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] there will be a security dialogue or things will break! So think 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] about running this application with administrator rights! 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] XAMPP Installation Directory: "j:\xampp\" 
08:51:55 ق.ظ [main] Checking for prerequisites 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [main] All prerequisites found 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [main] Initializing Modules 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Initializing module... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Checking for module existence... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Apache Service is disabled. 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Checking for required tools... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Checking for service (name="Apache2.4"): Service not installed 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Service Path: Service Not Installed 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Apache] Checking default ports... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] Initializing module... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] Checking for module existence... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] MySQL Service is disabled. 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] Checking for required tools... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] Checking for service (name="mysql"): Service not installed 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] Service Path: Service Not Installed 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [mysql] Checking default ports... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [main] The FileZilla module is disabled 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [main] The Mercury module is disabled 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Initializing module... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Checking for module existence... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Tomcat Service is disabled. 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Checking for required tools... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Checking for service (name="Tomcat7"): Service not installed 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Service Path: Service Not Installed 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [Tomcat] Checking default ports... 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [main] Starting Check-Timer 
08:51:56 ق.ظ [main] Control Panel Ready 
 با تشکر از لطف شما

----------


## Nghme127

خیلی ممنون .  Stop کردن سرویس SQL Server Reporting Servicesبرای من جواب داد :تشویق:

----------


## dashjalal

سلام خدمت دوستان گاهی در حال عادی نشون نمیده ارور چی هست و چه نرم افزاری باعث این اختلال شده و چه پورتی درگیر هست . برای همین باید زمپ رو به صورت run as administrator اجرا کرد و بعد از استارت نشدن apache میگه چه پورتی توسط چه نرم افزاری درگیر هست .
برای مثال یک بار برای من این مشکل پیش اومد که به صورت run as admimistrator اجرا کردم و پورت 443 توسط نرم افزار skype درگیر شده بود .
بدون اینکه run as administrator کرده باشم ارور به صورت زیر بود :
Error: Apache shutdown unexpectedly.
This may be due to a blocked port, missing dependencies,
improper privileges, a crash, or a shutdown by another method.
Press the Logs button to view error logs and check
the Windows Event Viewer for more clues
If you need more help, copy and post this
entire log window on the forums
اما بعد از اجرا در حالت run as administrator به جای ارور بالا ، اسم نرم افزار و پورت درگیر شده رو نوشت که باعث شد مشکل حل بشه .
عذر خواهم از توضیحات زیاد.

----------


## d68715

در صورتی که نرم افزار های زیر رو نصب کردید باید توجه کنید که ورژن های جدید xampp با این نرم افزار هم بر سرور پورت ! و هم بر سر منابع سیستمی تداخل دارند .

vmware version 8 up
Node32 
ZoneAlarm
Avira

برای رفع این مشکل بهتره xampp رو در مد admin نصب کنید و سرویس هاشو فعال کنید. بعد با ویندوز نرمال لاگین کنید تو ویندوز اگه نه که از easyphp استفاده کنید .

----------


## Ali110k

> سلام دوستان . من هنوز مشکل run  نشدن apache را دارم . همهی راه حل های شما را اجرا کردم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم  . اگر کسی راهحل جدیدی داره بهم بگه لطفا".


سلام
اول پیشنهاد میکنم همونطوری که دوستان گفتند پورت رو به 81 تغییر بدید 
بعد باید برید به محل نصب برنامه پوشه apache بعد bin بعد httpd.exe رو باز کنید و همینطور باز نگه دارید.بعد برید در مرورگر بنویسید localhost:81 و اینتر رو بزنید.
امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شده باشه.

----------


## farshchian2090

> سلام دوستان . من هنوز مشکل run  نشدن apache را دارم . همهی راه حل های شما را اجرا کردم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم  . اگر کسی راهحل جدیدی داره بهم بگه لطفا".


تو cmd دستور زیر رو تایپ کن (cmd در حالت ادمین باز بشه)

net stop http

بعد چند ثانیه همه برنامه هایی که از پورت 80 دارن استفاده میکنن متوقف میشن بزن رو اپاچی و اجراش کن و لذت ببر ​

----------


## Mrrr.X

سلام و خسته نباشید من xampp رو فعال میکنم و کدهای ک نوشتمو همونجایی ذخیره میکنم ک باید بکنیم ولی وقتی اجرا میکنم با مرورگر خود کد نشون داده میشه لطفا بگین ک مشکل من از کجاست ممنون 
اینم عکس مرورگر وقتی ک مخواد اجرا کنه خود کد نشون داده میشه!Screenshot (32).png

----------


## Mrrr.X

> سلام و خسته نباشید من xampp رو فعال میکنم و کدهای ک نوشتمو همونجایی ذخیره میکنم ک باید بکنیم ولی وقتی اجرا میکنم با مرورگر خود کد نشون داده میشه لطفا بگین ک مشکل من از کجاست ممنون 
> اینم عکس مرورگر وقتی ک مخواد اجرا کنه خود کد نشون داده میشه!Screenshot (32).png



کسی هست ک این مشکل رو بدونه ممنون میشم اگ بگین

----------


## hamedarian2009

> کسی هست ک این مشکل رو بدونه ممنون میشم اگ بگین


فایلتون باید با فرمت php باشه مثلا info.php

----------


## Mrrr.X

> فایلتون باید با فرمت php باشه مثلا info.php


زدم اونجوریم نشد راه حل دیگ داره ؟؟؟

----------


## Mrrr.X

اقا یکی بیاد این مشکل منو حل کنه ممنون الکمکککککک

----------


## charcharkh

این کدها رو کجا save کردی آخه توقع داری یک فایل php که بایست توی سرور (حالا یا لوکال یا سرور) تفسیر بشه و بعد نشون داده بشه رو توی فولدر test  ذخیره کردی چرا بزن تو فولدر http docs یا www  در ضمن فیلت هم بایست info.php باشه نا با فرمت txt

----------


## Mrrr.X

ینی یه پوشه بجای test باز کنم و اسمشو http docs بزارم؟

----------


## Mrrr.X

> این کدها رو کجا save کردی آخه توقع داری یک فایل php که بایست توی سرور (حالا یا لوکال یا سرور) تفسیر بشه و بعد نشون داده بشه رو توی فولدر test  ذخیره کردی چرا بزن تو فولدر http docs یا www  در ضمن فیلت هم بایست info.php باشه نا با فرمت txt


کجا سیو کنم تا اجرا بشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## charcharkh

نه نمیخاد فولدری شما بسازید خودش داره

anydesk  بزن یوزر پاس بده ریموت بشم انشالله که مشکلت حل بشه من معمولا آنلاین هستم پسورد رو توی پیام خصوصی بده

----------


## jamal72

سلام مشکل من اینه لطفا راهنمایی کنید
Your connection is not secure


The owner of kadostore.dev has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.


This site uses HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS) to specify that Firefox may only connect to it securely. As a result, it is not possible to add an exception for this certificate.
00.JPG

----------


## ebrahim87

سلام به همه دوستان
 من این مشکل رو داشتم و تقریبا همه راهی رو رفتم برا حلش نشد
اما با تجربه ای که  کسب کردم 
کسایی که برنامه *SQL SERVER*  دارن , بدلیل رزرو شدن پورت مورد نیاز XAMPP برای اجرا , ویندوز مانع اجرا سرویس های XAMPP میشه برای حلش کافبه که به در برنامه XAMPP گزینه Services  رو بزنید و در پنجره باز شده, تمام سرویس های در حال اجرا نمایش داده میشه و میتونید برای کلیک بر روی ستون name  همه را مرتب کنید و بدنبال سرویس هایی که با SQL  شروع میشه بگردید و جهت اطمینان همه را Stop کنید و از XAMPP خارج شوید و در صورت بازبودن XAMPP در تسکبار آنرا نیز QUIT  کنید و سپس مجددا اجرا نموده.

----------


## ebrahim87

*یادم رفت اضافه کنم که از قسمtask manager هم تمامی سرویس های SQL رو END TASK  کنید.*




> سلام به همه دوستان
>  من این مشکل رو داشتم و تقریبا همه راهی رو رفتم برا حلش نشد
> اما با تجربه ای که  کسب کردم 
> کسایی که برنامه *SQL SERVER*  دارن , بدلیل رزرو شدن پورت مورد نیاز XAMPP برای اجرا , ویندوز مانع اجرا سرویس های XAMPP میشه برای حلش کافبه که به در برنامه XAMPP گزینه Services  رو بزنید و در پنجره باز شده, تمام سرویس های در حال اجرا نمایش داده میشه و میتونید برای کلیک بر روی ستون name  همه را مرتب کنید و بدنبال سرویس هایی که با SQL  شروع میشه بگردید و جهت اطمینان همه را Stop کنید و از XAMPP خارج شوید و در صورت بازبودن XAMPP در تسکبار آنرا نیز QUIT  کنید و سپس مجددا اجرا نموده.

----------

